

How Facebook is Pushing Engagement in Relationship Status - somagrand

Shame the URL mustve busted.  Working one below.<p>http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/how-facebook-is-pushing-engagement-even-when-it-comes-to-relationships/
======
byoung2
Clickable link: [http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/how-facebook-is-pushing-
en...](http://www.andrewmachado.com/blog/how-facebook-is-pushing-engagement-
even-when-it-comes-to-relationships/)

~~~
somagrand
thanks for posting. I wonder if I should just resubmit it.

